# diagnostic lap with dye injection



## cooper1 (Oct 16, 2008)

My dx is polycystic ovarian syndrome and infertility and my px is diagnostic laparoscopy and dye injection. Can someone help me with the px code to use for the dye?

thanks

tracey


----------



## Beany011178 (Oct 20, 2008)

Where was the dye injected?


----------



## cooper1 (Oct 21, 2008)

tubes


----------



## Beany011178 (Oct 21, 2008)

Look at code 58350.  It may be what you are looking for.


----------

